# Belkin Router and Xbox live problems SOLVED



## Private_Moose (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi guys I have just been reading up on a post that was on here a while ago regarding someone not being able to connect to Xbox Live with his new Belkin N+ router now i have a Belkin N router and have had similar problems with it either not connecting or not being able to join mates games/parties and after a lot of time with Xbox and Belkin (neither knew the problem) i found out after a lot of messing about what to do and i hope to be of services to others by posting this.

First of all you will need to be able to login to your router setup page online...the normal ip address for belkin is 192.168.2.1 sometimes this can be different and you can find out how to check your ip address on youtube...oh and each step that you do please Apply changes before moving on as the router cants update all the changes in one go 

Once logged into your router there are a few things we need to do... First is to look on the left hand side of the screen and locate the "firewall" link once the page has loaded you will want to Enable the firewall.

Next you will need to turn on you xbox and go to System settings, network settings then configure network to find out what IP Adress your xbox is on...I set mine up manually so the ip address for my xbox will never change ... again can see how to do this on youtube... write down or keep a mental note of this address YOU WILL NEED THIS.

Next open the "virtual servers" which is under the firewall link this is where we are going to open some ports so xbox live can run.
On the screen will be a table...you will need to "enable" 5 ports
Under description you can type what you want for reference i used the word Xbox, as im orginal like that, under inbound port you will need to have - 

80
88
3074
53
3330

Next on the field is "type" which is a drop down box...have all 5 ports set to "TCP & UDP" 
Then it asks for Private IP Address....this is the IP Address from ou xbox (just the last digit is needed)
Lastly on this screen it asks for Private Port all i did here was just put the same figure for Inbound and Private.

Now we have to click on DMZ link
Click the box marked Enable
Then in the text field that is now gone from grey to white input the last digit of your xbox IP Address

Lastly go to System Settings, at the bottom of the page, find where it says "UPNP Enabling" and disable that feature...during all this when you apply the changes you modem/router may restart a few times so this can be about 20 mins or so to do

Hope this helps


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

XBOX Live doesnt use 3330 as far as i know... and all this information is on portforward.com which most people here use... hence why they come back


----------



## Private_Moose (Sep 16, 2010)

i found out some where that this port is used by xbox live maybe it was rubbish cheers for the heads up


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

quick way to find out, disable or remove that port and see if it works  then you know.

As to using DMZ, if you use DMZ, you should not need any portforwarding or triggering, as DMZ is basically an area that has no restrictions with ports and what not, but the downside is that you are vunerable to attacks (at least computers are, i doubt consoles are).


----------



## Private_Moose (Sep 16, 2010)

The DMZ is for one IP Address to be placed outside the Nat firewall...if you manually configure your xbox to be say 192.168.2.10 for example you can then place that IP Address in the DMZ firewall and only your console will be outside the NAT Firewall and as that is a console there is no need to worry about hackers 

Like i said i have spent every evening for 2 weeks to get mine sorted out...what i have said has worked for me and my console...ok the 3330 port may not be needed but for me it was. My xbox live is working fine i just thought i would post a step by step guide for people who are having problems with there belkin router as i got very frustrated with belkin support and xbox live as both were as useless as an ashtray on a motorbike so its a guide to help as there isnt a lot of help out there


----------

